# Netflix 'post-play' feature that automatically jumps to the next episode is now optional



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix 'post-play' feature that automatically jumps to the next episode is now optional*

Netflix has been rolling out a 'post-play' experience on various platforms since late 2012, but not everyone is a fan of how it jumps to a new episode automatically. That's not a problem anymore, since TechHive points out that now there's a toggle in your Netflix account settings (under playback settings) that keeps it from playing the next episode automatically. By default the feature is on, although as Netflix explains, it still requires a prompt of some kind to keep going after a couple of episodes have played.

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice solution. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Huh. Just when you think something is finally what you want, someone comes up with a solution. Wish D* would do something like that concerning HDDs in the account. NF really treats me well, I hope they continue to thrive.

Rich


----------

